# FET - General Support and Chit Chat - Part 1



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi All, 
Just had my IVF abandoned, two days back, while in the Embryo transfer room, waiting for transfer, due to linning shedding off. I was doing 3rd day tranfer since i had few eggs, that werent doing great but at the end they were all grade one during the transfer date, one with ten and the other eight cells! they had performed assisted hatching on my eggs! they couldnt freeze them on day 3 as they had to wait till day 5 which was worrying for me if they would make it! eventually today we got the news they made it and have been frozen, one blastocyte, the other morula! I was spotting and since i had a chocolate cyct, i thought it was the cycst bleeding, but i was wrong it was my linning! I will be undergoing my FET in august Gods willing, wondering what are the chances of my Eggs making it! any one with experience please!
thanks.
Desparateme


----------



## Gladys07 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi 

My ivf cancelled 3 wks ago today as they tried for over half an hour but my cervix was to narrow
for the catheter. It feels like you were prepared for the Olympics and stopped from the team at the
last minute.

I have just had FET today and my embryos were less advanced then yours so I am sure you will be fine.

Rest, recover get healthy and speak to the clinic about working on your lining and how to prevent it from happening again.

Good luck.

Dx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there, firstly I'm sorry you had to cancel, I know how gutting that is and secondly yes there is hope!

I had my cycle cancelled after ec in January due to OHSS, so they refused a transfer. At the time I was gutted, yet with hindsight I am thrilled it was cancelled, or I wouldn't have had the strongest of my embies on board. To cut a long story short I am 7 weeks today from my FET. The 2 onboard were like yours when frozen, a morulla and a blast. Wishing you all the luck in the world, there is every chance it could work and with an FET it is easier to get your lining just right. Good luck


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

I also had ivf cancelled after suspected ohss and just done my second cycle of FET.  Did you get any feedback on why this happened to your lining?  The same thing happened to me this cycle to some extent although we still went ahead? 


D - did you have your cervix dilated this time? 

Good luck to you both x


----------



## Gladys07 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies


Princess Debbie  - Are you on 2WW now?  I had a hysto 2 weeks ago to widen it.  

Pi Trix - Congrats

Desprateme - I hope we have all made you feel better today.

Dx


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Phew!!
Iam sooo releived, realising iam not alone! Thank you so much for making me feel it can happen!! Psychological i was doomed! i had to pay for the whole procedure even though it didnt happen, and i went thru accupuncuture and physiotherapy to prepare me for this!! the sad thing is on sunday when i went for egg collection, the doctor told me not to take estrimax as my lining is perfect!!! So sorry for Princess-Debbie, PixTrix, Gladys07, I hope this was for the better of us!! So now i have decided to get rid of the cyct, will be going for laparascopy in a weeks time then heal, and in early august back for my little ones!! thanks all!! you really made me think positive!!  and good luck to us all!


----------



## Gladys07 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thought I would post to let you all know I got a BFP!

Hope this give you all hope 

xxx


----------



## chas_shaw (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I don't post that often, so I hope you don't mind me asking for advice now!

I had a failed IVF back in May (2011) which ended in a chemical pregnancy. We had 2 blastocysts frozen. My doctor then asked me to wait one cycle before I went in for the Frozen Embryo transfer which turned out to be a good thing as my cycle after the failed IVF was not as regular as it usually is. My nurse laughed when she asked me right at the start of our journey "How many days in your cycle?" and I replied "25.5 days!"  

Usually I ovulate on Day 14 and AF comes day 26. Last cycle I ovulated around Day 20 and AF came on day 31. As I'm having my FET this month 'au natural' I'm worried that my cycle will be irregular again. I've already told them that my normal cycle is 26 days, so I'm having my first scan on day 8.

So I suppose my question is, if I ovulate late again, is there a chance that my FET will be cancelled? Or will it not matter?

Any information would be great.

Thanks!
C


----------



## Peacelilly (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Chas_shaw,
I am due to have natural FET this month, the clinic I am at does not do the scan and just asks you to test for surge and then phone up. I guess you could just advise the clinic when you go for your scan that your cycle was longer than expected last month and see if you can have another a couple of days later. I know from my own experience that when I have had IVF my first few cycles after are usually on the longer side until your body gets its natural rythmn back.
I shouldn't think it will matter as long as you let them know when you surge but I guess you could phone them and find out some more about the process to put your mind at rest.
Best of luck
Peacelilly x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Chas,

I went to my clinic on Monday to sort out our FET on a natural cycle and my periods range from 28 to 33 days.  The clinic didn't seem to think this would be a problem at all.

However it is all change and I am now on a medicated FET, but only because I agreed to be part of a trial and got my FET for half price.

Good luck.
x


----------



## chas_shaw (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Peacelilly & Stacey for your replies.

I went for my scan this morning and my lead follicle was small (11.5mm) and my endometrium was only 4.5mm so the nurse thinks it might be a while before I ovulate. She said if I haven't by next Wednesday I'll have to go in for another scan, but it shouldn't matter and I will have the FET at some point this month/early next month.

I must admit, after last time my positive mental attitude has taken a serious knock and I don't feel very confident at all now.


----------



## Soapstar (Sep 21, 2010)

hi ladies, my cycle varies from 32-35 days. I am doing a natural FET this cycle, so far I have had to go in for day 12 scan and blood tests and then again on day 15. But nothing is happening - which I knew would be the case, because I never do ovulate until day 20 or day 22. But my consulant has now put me on a boost of 50 units puregon for the next 3 days to get the follicles stimulated. hopefully that will kick start them into action and I can get on to next stage with Hcg shot to manage LH surge.


----------



## Peacelilly (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi ladies,
I am feeling a little confused, I am doing a natural FET, surge was Friday and they thaw embies tomorrow and transfer to be arranged I expect it will be Monday which will be day 3 unless they want to take to blast. I haven't had any scans to check my lining, wont be having HCG shot or any meds, does this sound right to you?
Peacelilly xx


----------



## desparateme (Jul 12, 2010)

Lovely news Gladys07!   this gives me much hopes, things happen for a reason!


----------



## chas_shaw (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Peacelilly,

I had one scan about a week ago and my lining was really thin (4.5) and I'm not taking any meds at all either. I'm not due to have anymore scans or anything. My clinic prefer doing a natural cycle and that's how it's done apparently!

They have completely left me to my own devices and I've had to do ovulation predictor tests. Yesterdays tests were almost positive, and today they look the same, or they could be positive and as dark as they are likely to get?! I just don't know. I do know that I feel like I'm ovulating now though and I cannot get to speak to a nurse. I'm feeling like this whole cycle is just a waste of time!!

AARGGHHhh!

Let me know how you've got on! I think my transfer date is next thursday as I have 2 frozen blasts.

xxx


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello ladies  

I had a failed fresh ICSI cycle in May, whe I had 2 3day embies replaced.  I aslo had 3 blasts frozen, of which I am hoping to have one transferred back this month.  I am doing a natural cycle, consisting of only  daily ovulation kit testing from today.

All the stories I have read on here seem to be of ladies doing medicated cycles.  Please can people reassure me that natural cycles can work as I am lacking positivity today  
RR xxxxx


----------



## ayesha bb (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Ruby relax and stay positive   .

I am sorry cant help as I am on medicated FET but I am sure there are a lot of success stories from natural cycles as well. best of luck hun.

rahilaxxx


----------



## Rubyruby78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Rahila  

I just feel like im not doing anything (which im not) and going a bit  
xxx


----------



## Brookie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Ruby

I've just read Zita West's Guide to Fertility book. It was recommended by a friend and as well as being full of info on medicated cycles it covers natural cycles plus just looking after yourself in general as well. It's prompted me to change a few things lifestyle wise which alone help me feel I'm doing something positive and not just biding time to start ivf. There are lots of great stories in there as well which helped me believe there's always hope no matter what stage you're at. I'm only starting out with all this but I do believe that surrounding yourself with positive people, doing things that help you relax and be happy can go a long way to helping fertility. 

Don't mean to sound like a trippy hippy, I'm not, honest 

HTH


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all,


Here's a place for all those general questions we have when just thinking about FET.


I've merged a few of the threads together so as all the information is in one pace.


     


Mini xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Ladies

Please may you advise, I had a failed fresh ICSI cycle in April.  I am not sure weather it was a chemical pregnancy or not as I tested positive twice and started bleeding 2 weelks after testing.  I have been asked to come for a nurse led appointment to discuss the frozen  embryos. Does anyone know the procedure? approximately how long?

Danai


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, each clinic is different, but i started to d/r on the 15th july started progynova tablets on the 4th August (after af had arrived) scan on the 16th August and then hoping to have the transfer on the 22nd August as long as my embies survive the thaw.  So around about 6 weeks.  Hope this helps, the nurse will be able to tell you more.   xx


----------



## kittycatt (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Danai1

I too had failed fresh ICSI in April (stated TX in March, ET on 1st April, bfn on the 12th April)
We had 4 day 3 embryos frozen.

We have just had 2 day 5 Blasts transferred on 2/8/11....on the 2ww.   

I too had an appointment with the FET consultant following failed Icsi and decided to keep going and go straight for FET following next AF.

I have been monitored since beginning of June from day 12 after period to get the right time with bloods and scans.. First cycle was cancelled as I didn't ovulate....

This time same again from day 12....by day 16 my lining was 10mm and one follicle 17mm.  i was prescribed pregnyl injection on the evening of day 17 to guarentee ovulation on Day 19. (exact days vary on your own cycle)

i then had to wait until day 22 when the embryologist removed my frozen day 3s to thaw and grow to day 5 blasts.  I was given a time for FET on day 24.  The embryologist rang again on the morning of transfer - we'd got 2 good blasts (lost other 2).  So transfer took place tht morning - both were put back.  they could have re-freezed the day 5 blast if we only put one in....but not enough of them done yet to give us an indication of success of re-freezing / surviving re-thawing and pregnancy.....so we put them both in while they were good quality.

That's my clinic - like smudge says....each clinic is different....hope it helps!   x x x  

Kit   x x x


----------



## belle (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello lovely ff's,
Its been a while since i have posted on this board but since the miraculous birth of my son via ICSI in 2007, i have still kept an eye on whats happening here  . I need some advice really, DH and i are due to start our FET within the next few months. My precious frozen embies need to come out of storage by Feb 2012, which is fine as I really need to get going with this now (my DS is nearly four   ). But as all you lovely ladies know, even though i promised myself not to get into an emotional rollercoaster this time, i can feel myself climbing on and strapping myself in  !!. Ok enough ramblings.... Firstly we have five embies and i am looking to do a SET (i think...) so all five will be taken out and taken to blast, if we are lucky in the thawing process  , has anyone done this? what are the chances of embies surviving this process? 
The second thing is the fact that i finsh a degree in Education in June 2012 and and will be very busy with Uni over the next year   sooooooo...... sorry are you still awake?? ideally if i am lucky enough to achieve a BFP I need to be a maximum of 6-7months pregnant in July for the graduation ceremony (and to achieve my degree whilst not being very heavily pregnant! baby brain and all  . I know i should just wait untill Feb and then there is no issue with timings, but i need to get going with this, if only to get it out the way and get on with my life  ,So my question is how long is the FET process, when will i need to start this to be 6/7 months pregnant in July?  I am truly deperate for another child but this is our last chance,  there is no way i can continue with tx, my soul cannot take it, its too tough and i am simply not strong enough.
Thank you for reading my ramblings, im sure none of this makes a jot of sense, but i feel strangely better  
Bellex


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Belle       what a turmoil!


Ref the FET cycle - it does depend on whether you have a medicated or natural cycle.  Most medicated cycles are about 6 weeks in total - give or take ... starting with depo or down regging - then 2 weeks later or after AF start estrogens then scans to check lining etc .. 
If you're having a natural FET then its slightly different as the clinic will cyle you alongside your natural cycle - maybe with pregnyl to aid ovulation.


So if you want to be 6-7 months in July ... I'd say you'd look to start approx middle Dec with FET ET in Jan...?? But I'm no    and its always best to check with your consultant...


   
Mini x


----------



## Teachertype (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi - i'm completely new to this thread and have read everything from top to bottom over the course of the last few days. I'd love to join you guys...

Having got a BFN earlier in the week, I'm trying to move on quickly and wondering how I can best prepare myself for FET in the near future.  physically I suppose. The frozen  embie is a blast and ok quality and our ivf cycle went very well - my 2 excellent embies  just didn't implant. 

Other than doing IVIG instead of intrallipids and tweaking other medication, anyone got any suggestions for preparing my body/mind to improve implantation - diet ideas, supplements, exercise? It's a weird question I suppose as I don't need to improve egg quality or lower fsh, it's just the keeping the embies in there thing!!

Anyone?? Look forward to chatting with some of you....

TT


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Teachertype* Hi  great question-I would like to know this too. I also got BFN from my first ICSI  and we are going to do FET in January. Want to be clued up before we start. I am keeping to my healthy eating, drinking 2L and keeping to the vitamins I was taking as ICSI went really well (except I would have liked more eggs..). Good luck with your FET hun xxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi teacher type, im hopefully having et on the 22nd and have been having about 5 brazils a day because they contain selenium, which is good for the lining and also a pint of full fat milk a day which I cant stand so turned it into a choc milkshake because i have heard this makes the lining sticky oh and also beetroot is supposed to be good for the lining so I have that about 3 times a week!! 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## kittycatt (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Teachertype.
Same here honey - getting good quality eggs and embryos - just can't keep them in there past a few days. Sorry to hear of your bfn, sending you lots of   and  .
I got the same advice as Smudge - in fact I think it was her and the others on the Aug/Sept FET thread that have recommended brazil nuts and whole milk.  Pineapple juice was also suggested as good - think selinium is in that to...

I've just organised acupuncture to prepare me for my next round of ICSI....I have't done that before but it's highly recommended. Might be worth having a look - Freespirit posted a link on Page 30 of the Aug/Sept FET thread that you can find one in your area if that's any help.

Good luck  

Kit
x x x   x x x


----------



## elpis (Oct 20, 2010)

hi
we have just got a positive result from our first FET- i didnt do much different to the fresh cycle (icsi in march/april 2011) except drank semi skimmed milk instead of skimmed, and started on the brazil nuts much earlier. drank a small glass of pineapple juice between transfer and the end of first week of 2ww, and had a baby aspirin every other day (which i took at  a different time to the pregnacare conception due to something i read about interference). i dont drink tea/coffee and i had probably about 3 glasses of wine in the gap  after the fresh before i started on any of the FET drugs but that was it. i was also much more relaxed because i didnt think it would work plus i wasnt in loads of pain at transfer like i was in the fresh cycle as obviously there is no egg collection! i did quite a bit of exercise in the weeks leading up to the FET (i am not particularly sporty) not sure if that made any difference- i doubt it.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*elpis* Firstly Big congratulations on your BFP  and secondly thank you for taking the time to share your advice  I did all of the things you suggested-except the aspirin, as clinic made a point of NOT taking aspirin  I, like you, will be very relaxed with the FET as I know what to expect, I will not be as positive and naive as I was with the ICSI. xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all - I've moved this into the general FET thread as its probably better sat there...


As for lining - I took selenium, progynova, multivits etc and lining was fabulously plump.  


All the best     


Mini xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hie Ladies

Smudge52 best wishes on your egg transfer on the 22nd of August
KittyCatt wishing you all the best on your 2WW thank you for the advice, the journey seems a long one and uncertainty seems to overule.  By the Grace of God we will all make it in the end.


----------



## Teachertype (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just found my post again so i'm late in saying thanks for your words of advice ladies. Wishing you all success.
TT


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

thank you deenice x


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi   Could I join you ladies? We had our 2nd failed IVF cycle in July and are waiting to start FET. Stupid af is having a long cycle, bled quite soon after the negative result and 38 days later I'm still waiting for the next one   I was supposed to ring today as I had a provisional booking to start tx with this cycle but I was told unless it arrived by today I'd have to wait until next cycle (whenever that may be)! I'm putting off phoning in the hope it may still arrive today but it's just wishful thinking.

I have a follow up app next week, the first with a consultant, any suggestions for what I should be asking?   I just want to know why my so called perfect 10/10 embryo's don't like to hang around   

Thanks


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Hi, This is my first FET after a failed IVF in May.

Is it normal to have period type twinges (not painful) during your 2WW. I only had them put in on Monday (now Thursday) and keep having these little twinges. Obviously I expected this sort of thing with my IVF, as there was all sorts of rummaging around up there during EC, but thought that as it was all Natural with my FET, I'm finding it a bit disconcerting.

Hope this makes sense, as I'm sure when they did the FET, they some how removed part of my brain


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

It's totally normal ... mother nature is extremely cruel during the 2WW - pregnancy symptoms are very very similar to AF pains ... 


   


Mini xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Minx - I was having a little think about it last night and I suppose that although it's not invasive having a NFET, them shoving something onto your Uterus lining is bound to make it react a bit.  Just feeling a bit lost this time!


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm near the end of my 2ww, and have had them on and off right through - I nearly gave up hope when i felt so much like AF on the way! I was really relieved to find out as mini says that it doesn't necessarily mean anything either way - lots of ladies in my FET thread have similar symptoms / SE. Good luck! jen-v


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I had lots of cramps pulling and tugging sensations - so hard to tell -  was obsessed with the knicker check!!   


     that its your embies snuggling in deep.


Mini xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys - know it can't be AF as that's not due until next week.  Like you said it's like tugging sensations.  Problem is that you read things into everything that you are feeling.  As I concieved naturally with DD (now 7), I didn't analysis every single sensation, so I've no idea if this happened or not.  Fortunately I'm not so obsessed with the Knicker check this time - more to do with the fact that I was constantly checking during my 2WW after IVF and then I had spotting and my AF, so I'm generally too scared to look this time.
Thanks Minx  and good luck Jen


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello,
me and my hubby had IVF with ICSI in october 2009 and lucky we feel pregnant first time    our daughter turned 1 in july. , i have 9 embroys frozen, i feel pregnant natrally in feb this year, but unfortantly i had a missed miscarriage at the end of april    we have been trying since but have said if nothing happens after xmas then we will go and have FET can anyone tell me there stories and how many they had transfered everything really.
Thanks

Jade


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Im in my 2ww also, I had a FET on Saturday and im also experiencing twinges,mild cramps,mild pain but all of those are now and again its not constant. Im just guessing its my hormones as im only on Day 2 passed mt ET.   xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Good luck Candy!
Looks like we're all in this together!  
Have you joined the September TX thread


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Hi Jade - Sorry to hear about your M/C
Like you, we are trying for child #2.  We have been TTC for 6 years and finally decided that we needed some help.  I'm having my first FET after a failed attempt at IVF back in June.  We decided to go with FET, as we had 7 Frozen and one attempt is a hell of a lot cheaper than another cycle of IVF.  I'm currently on my 2WW after having 2 3day Embies put in on Monday.  I found IVF very hard going on my body and FET has been very simple - apart from the emotion of the 2WW which as you know, has got to be the worst part of the TX.
Anyway - the girlies here have all got stories to share - hope you get lots of replies.
Good luck


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

sorry your 1st IVF didn't work hun. I really hope its good news for you. i'm sending baby dust your way, let me know how you get on. xxx


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, no ive not joined yet, I was going to though, So hopefully chat in there   x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks I'm bricking it today, as although OTD is next Monday - AF is due today/tomorrow


----------



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi - I had ICSI June 2011. 1 x Blasto transfer BFN. Had 2 x Blasto frosties. Both survived the thaw and OMG BFP. Scan Sept 12th. Keep everything crossed for me.
I found FET similar to be honest. Obviously no egg collection. But I had to do  medicated cycle so still couple of weeks of injections followed by hormone patches and suppositories. Think natural cycles less hassle but not as successful.
You are in a great position with that many frosties so I would go for it. I have heard a lot of success stories. Good luck.xxx


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Same position for me. Just had 1st failed attempt at ICSI and have 4 frozen. Can anyone tell me roughly how long you wait before they will do FET after a failed attempt? Also do you have to defrost all the embryos or can you choose how many? X


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jade - Your odds of FET working from the same batch of eggs as u got ur bfp with ur daughter on your first fresh cycle should be very good (about 50% tho this will vary depending on clinic). For this reason if you are having blastocysts transferred I would only go for 1 if they are good quality (BB or above), however if they were frozen on day 2 or 3 it is a bit different cuz you may want to thaw a few and take them to blastocyst before you decide to know the strongest ones. If your frozen blastocysts are not such good quality you may want to put 2 in, though as u got a bfp u will still have a higher chance of each implanting so if you do put 2 in you do have quite a high chance of twins. The odds of FET working if your fresh cycle were positive are pretty much the same as a fresh cycle so u in great position. When I had FET I took the oestrogen as pills (medicated cycle) so no injections and it was far less intrusive cuz I only had to go into clinic to check lining was thick enough and then for transfer, that was it. So for the cycle it was lots less stressful as well, tho as someone else said the 2ww still an emotional roller coaster trying to guess if it has worked or not. Unfortunately for us it didn't, but I got bfn on my fresh cycle with same batch of eggs and my blastocysts were only 4CC so that is why I decided to have 2 transferred, and so your odds would be better than mine were. Good luck!

Catbob - I had my withdrawal bleed from failed ICSI then started FET on my next af. If you are having unmedicated FET you may have to wait a bit longer to make sure your cycles are back to normal first. You do not have to defrost all the embryos, you can choose. With my clinic they recommend you defrost 1 at a time until you have enough thawed properly to have your chosen number transferred, however if you froze them on day 2 or 3 you would need to defrost more if you want to take them to blastocyst.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Catbob - Sorry about the BFN xxx I had a failed IVF back at the beginning of June and already on my 2WW for a NFET.  I think it does depend on your clinic, but I had a trail FET on the cycle after my BFN, where they check your cycle; make sure you are ovulating correctly and that your progesterone is high enough and then the next cycle I started the actual FET.
I had 7 in the freezer and I chose to have 2 defrosted the morning of my FET - that way they could get more out if they failed to thaw.  My clinic uses Vitrification during freezing so the odds are really good for thawing. Luckily they both came out fine, so still have 5 left in there.
Good luck hun!


----------



## catbob (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys


Think my hospital do medicated Fet. 

I phoned to find on when first appointment would be and they said Nov. I think I am due a letter out as I really want to find out what went wrong if possible. Everything seemed good; thick lining; 10/10 embryo.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Ladies I need  

My clinic has selected me to take part in a trial. I am going to have FET in the New Year and this trial would mean that 100 ladies will take part-50 medicated, 50 natural cycle. Now I have PCO, my progesterone is low, I have irregular cycles (ie 30-45 days)-all reason to have medicated. With this trial I would be randomly selected for either. The advantages are that the cost would be £400, not £1,000 that it would cost us.

The trial, if medicated, would involve the use of 3D scan technology, cyclogest until 10weeks of pregnancy and alot more scans than normal. I would also be helping the future ladies that need FET as this trial would help the medical world know more about which of the two is more likely to succeed in pregnancy (if that is the case).

DH and I would love to be selected the medicated but knowing our luck it would be the natural  

Any advice would be gratefully recieved


----------



## Gladys07 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Faithope

How wonderful to be selected. Myself and  friends who have PCOS regulated our periods through Acupuncture and homeopathic/natural treatment through a natural therapist.  I am not sure if you have done this in the past but finding something that works for you that may regulate.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Gladys* Thank you for your reply  I have thought about Acu but the cost puts me off  I am taking alot of vitamins to help hormone balance, B complex, B6, Evening primrose oil and am going to try Agnus catus or soy iso. Hope this will help. Thanks again xx


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gladys - What were ur periods like before the acu/natural treatment? I have PCOS and mine are everywhere, they are irregular and sometimes get them, sometimes don't. I have also tried the supplements and vitamins but made no difference. Was it a specialist natural therapist you went to for advice on this? I kinda gave up on ever having regular periods and just go on the pill but if u know ppl whose periods were as bad as mine and who it worked for would like to hear more. Thanks. x


----------



## Gladys07 (Feb 17, 2011)

hey Polly

Mine used to come twice a year, since I was 16 and after homoeopathic treatment and acu in my 20's they started to get more regular, I went on the pill for a couple of years and came off 8 years ago and since then my periods were every 26 days.  Which I was amazed at!  

I have had a friend that had one period a year went to my same lady and since has had regular periods and now has two little girls.  I will ask what she last took.  I kept up the Acu as my bleed was only for 1-2 days and acu helped ensure I had a good flow 

I will come back to you.

Dx


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gladys - That is great, thank you. Do u have any recommendations for how to find a good acu practitioner?


----------



## Gladys07 (Feb 17, 2011)

Where are you? x


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

London but moving to Cambridge in a week's time. As I am pg now will give this a go once baby is here so will be Cambridge but it not that tricky for me to get to Kings X from there.


----------



## MandyGJ (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I am new to the site.  My DH and I have had one unsuccessful IUI and started IVF treatment in May.  Because they struggled to stimulate me when we were on IUI, I started my stims at a high dosage which lead to 20 eggs being collected but unfortunately I developed OHSS and we had to abandon.   We luckily ended up with 5 blastos and are starting the d/reg again on Wednesday next week and I have to phone the clinic when AF starts.  I have been told that after that I will go onto tablets.  Can anyone tell me what these tablets will be and for approximately how long I would have to be on them?  I am nervous about this as i feel like we have been waiting forever and keep reading up on things and trying to work out on the calendar when FET is going to happen.


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Mandy

The tablets that you take for a fet is estrogen to thicken the lining of your womb in preparation for et. The length of time your on them depends on your scan and thickness of lining. I was on tablets for 8 days,had scan,then started progesterone pessaries as well as continuing with tablets three times acday for 5 days and then had et. After et,continue with tablets 3 times a day and pessaries twice a day until you test. If positive,keep taking them until 12 weeks. Hope this helps. There's a great fet thread as well you could join. 

Xx


----------

